# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENTA DE COSECHADORAS DE ARROZ-TRIGO

## JEREMY BECERRA C.

Vendemos 02 cosechadoras de arroz marca NEW HOLLAND: 
COSECHADORA DE ARROZ NEW HOLLAND MODELO TC-55 TC55.jpg
DESCRIPCION:
Excelente Estado
Doble Cilindro de Trilla
Incluye Juego de Orugas Nuevo
Incluye Juego de LLantas Nuevo
Totalmente Operativa 
COSECHADORA DE ARROZ NEW HOLLAND MODELO 8040 cosechadora2.jpg
DESCRPCION:
Estado Bueno
Doble Cilindro de Trilla
Incluye juego de Orugas y Juego de llantas
Incluye cilindro para cosecha de trigo
Totalmente Operativa 
LAS MAQUINAS SE ENCUENTRAN REPARADAS Y LISTAS PARA TRABAJAR. PRECIO A TRATAR.
UBICACION: PROVINCIA CAMANA-DEPARTAMENTO AREQUIPA 
CONTACTO:
Celular: 959011929-959863184
RPM: *455745 - *249560
FIJO: (054) 572399
e-mail: jeremino@hotmail.comTemas similares: Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Arroz y Trigo se cultivaran con biotecnología antes de 6 años Ministerio de Agricultura proyecta masificar siembra de trigo en campos de arroz de la costa peruana Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc

----------

